# Pepper drying



## kerstingm (Oct 31, 2017)

I need some info on how long to dry some Reaper, Ghost, and Scorpion peppers. I'm figuring 5 or 6 hours, I've never done peppers before only jerky. 
Any input on what I need to watch for would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## tallbm (Oct 31, 2017)

I can't really give you any definitive answers BUT I can tell you that tiny pea to marble sized peppers were good and smoked and dried in about 5-6hrs.  I have thrown them in on mats while doing my rib smokes and they come out nicely without any cutting or splitting.  

Your peppers are much larger but I guess I would say to throw one in while you are doing a meat smoke and see how it turns out to give you an idea... should no one give any tips or info :)


----------



## wasp (Nov 1, 2017)

tallbm said:


> I can't really give you any definitive answers BUT I can tell you that tiny pea to marble sized peppers were good and smoked and dried in about 5-6hrs.  I have thrown them in on mats while doing my rib smokes and they come out nicely without any cutting or splitting.
> 
> Your peppers are much larger but I guess I would say to throw one in while you are doing a meat smoke and see how it turns out to give you an idea... should no one give any tips or info :)


I have cold smoked reapers etc. for 2 -3 hours, whole, then cut in half and then in dehydrator on very low heat. Works quite well


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 3, 2017)

Peppers drying tonight,  wow are they strong.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 3, 2017)

Had frost early in the week , so I picked the rest of the peppers . I did them in the mes 30 no smoke this batch . Ground them up today . Works great .


----------



## wasp (Nov 5, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Had frost early in the week , so I picked the rest of the peppers . I did them in the mes 30 no smoke this batch . Ground them up today . Works great .


It is coming up for the season to plant over here in Australia. This time going for Chocolate Bhutlah and a few more super hots. Grow these in a large flood and drain outdoor hydro system and plant other chilies in the soil. Good to see there are a few more people out there that do the insane things as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2017)

wasp said:


> It is coming up for the season to plant over here in Australia. This time going for Chocolate Bhutlah and a few more super hots. Grow these in a large flood and drain outdoor hydro system and plant other chilies in the soil. Good to see there are a few more people out there that do the insane things as well.




Didn't know I was doing insane things ,,,I just thought I was drying peppers .


----------

